# Räucherofen Eigenbau



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2004)

Hi ! 
Ich komm gerade vom Holz machen, als ich die Sägespäne zusammengekehrt hab ist mir da eine Idee gekommen... ich dachte mir ich könnt eigentlich mal räuchern... ich kenn diese 200l Ölfässer, die als Räucher umgebaut wurden, ich glaub sowas würde schon reichen, an Material und handwerklichen Geschick sowie Werkzeug fehlts nicht... aber an der Bauanleitung  







sowas hab ich schon gefunden... überzeugt mich aber irgendwie nicht soooo ganz...

also mal her mit euren Tipps... bilder wären natürlich klasse  

Danke 
Franzl


----------



## muddyliz (7. Februar 2004)

Das klappt schon im Prinzip. Ich rate dir aber, den Boden drin zu lassen, damit nicht die ganzen Verbrennungsgase an den Fischen vorbeiziehen. Dadurch besteht die Gefahr, dass die Fische schnell zu trocken werden. Mach' lieber unten ein kleines Türchen rein, durch das du Räuchermehl auf den Boden geben kannst. Kannst auch über den Deckel noch einen feuchten Sack legen, falls am Rand zu viel Rauch rauskommt.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Pollux (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Franz,

das mit der Tonne klappt. 
Wenn Du eine genaue Anleitung suchtst, nimmst Du am besten das Blinker-Sonderheft "Räuchern und Grillen".
In diesem ist genau erklärt, wie  das funzt.

Das Heft müsste ich noch irgendwo rumliegen haben. Wenn ichs find, dann scan ich mal die Seiten und versuchs hier reinzustellen....

Pollux


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Framz,
ich habe von Edmund Rehbronn / Franz Rutkowski das Buch "Das Räuchern von Fischen" übrig. Ist ein Klassiker! Da steht auch drin , wie man einfach, z.B. so wie du willst oder modern räuchert. Wenn du Interesse hast, oder ein anderer, PN an mich.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2004)

hab heute bereits einen gebaut, und einen 2. organisiert 

den, den ich selbst gebaut habe hab ich aus einer alten Waschmaschine zusammengeflickt, und der andere ist ein umgebauter Badeofen.... den hat mir mein Onkel geschenkt, weil er sich einen gemauerten bauen will.... 

das Ding aus der Waschmaschine ist aber ein Multifunktionsgerät, es dient eigentlich als Feuerkorb... aber räuchern sollte damit auch funktionieren, ich mach mal eben ein Foto  

P.S: Danke für die Tipps !


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2004)

So Kinder 

Bei diesem Wunderwerk der Technik handelt es sich um eine Waschmaschinentrommel, dass Standbein, ist das Rad auf dem Normalerweise der Keilriemen (??) läuft. 
Das Rad ist natürlich abnehmbar. Ich werde demnächst noch eine M16 Gewindestange hinschweißen, damit dass Ding etwas höher steht.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2004)

Das ist das Ding, welches um die Trommel herum war. Keine Ahnung wie das heisst. Auf jeden Fall denk ich dass man damit räuchern kann. Einfach einen Rost einlegen und dann auf die Trommel draufsetzen, und natürlich noch nen Deckel drauf… sieht man auf Bild 3 wie das aussehen soll. Das werd ich einfach mal ausprobieren ob das funktioniert, und wenn ja hab ich ne mobile Räucherkammer, der umgebaute Badofen steht noch bei meinem Onkel und funktioniert einwandfrei…. 

P.S. aus so einer Waschmaschinentrommel kann man noch viel mehr mach, z.B. einen Kühlschrank…. werd bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen wie so was aussieht.


----------

